# weird



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

well here is a shock i mated my male and female sunglows and have just seen the babies hatch and they both look normal . gorgeous little girls i know the female is def 100% tremper sunglow but i am not sure about the male i bought him from a pet shop because i fell in love with him.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Congratulations, you have one of two situations:

1. Your female retained sperm from a breeding to a non-albino male - has she ever been bred to anything else?

2. You have two different strains of albino. Looking at what I presume is a photo of your male, I wouldn't be surprised if he turned out to be a Bell.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

you can see parents in pics on reptiles post and tell me what you think its a baffler but i would appreciate some feedback please


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Congratulations, you have one of two situations:
> 
> 1. Your female retained sperm from a breeding to a non-albino male - has she ever been bred to anything else?
> 
> 2. You have two different strains of albino. Looking at what I presume is a photo of your male, I wouldn't be surprised if he turned out to be a Bell.


 thanks for your reply no she has never been bred to anything else she has never been near another male apart from sunny my sunglow. wonder if he is a bell then what would my hatchlings be classed as


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Normal het Tremper Albino and (possibly Bell) another strain of Albino.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Normal het Tremper Albino and (possibly Bell) another strain of Albino.


complicated this genetics Ssthisto thanks for your help


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

suez said:


> thanks for your reply no she has never been bred to anything else she has never been near another male apart from sunny my sunglow. wonder if he is a bell then what would my hatchlings be classed as


 
yes i can also confirm this, but the female has never been bred before and is one of my 07 offspring.
parents of her are both tremper sunglows


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

melanie said:


> yes i can also confirm this, but the female has never been bred before and is one of my 07 offspring.
> parents of her are both tremper sunglows


hello Melanie babies are doing very well one of them has shed already and feeding .my friend is coming in the next couple of days to take some good pics so i can post and you can see how they are doing.Amber is fine she has lost none of her condition and looks like she is gravid again although i have moved sunny out so she doesnt get pestered .such a freindly girl she loves being spoiled lol


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Normal het Tremper Albino and (possibly Bell) another strain of Albino.


another question then please to get visual albino from these 2 normal hets what would i breed them to and would it be the eye colour that would tell me the strain of albino thanks in advance and just to clear this in my own head are the hatchlings 100% het albino or would they be 66%


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

They are 100% het for TWO kinds of albino.

To get visual albino offspring, you could:

Breed one to a known Tremper albino - you'd get normals who are guaranteed het Tremper albino and possible het "other" albino; you'd also get Tremper albinos who are possible het for the other albino strain
Breed them to each other - you could get Tremper albinos, the OTHER strain of albinos or Tremper/Other albinos. The only way to tell the difference between those is by breeding them to KNOWN Tremper or other strain albinos.

If I were you I'd pick up a female Bell albino and a female Rainwater albino to test out which strain your male is.

You CANNOT guarantee you can tell Bell from Tremper from Rainwater from combination albinos via the eyes. I know, I've heard some people say that the eyes will tell you the difference - I'm guessing Bell albino from your male based on a combination of the eye colour and the overall body colour - but it is not guaranteed.

The ONLY way to tell for sure is to test breed all albino-looking offspring to an albino that you know the parentage of.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Tremper albino looks like, but is not the same as, Bell albino and Rainwater (Las Vegas) albino. These three mutant genes are mimics. They are different genes with different biochemical actions that produce animals with similar appearances.

"Het albino" is not qualified with a percentage. That means it is 100% certain than an animal is het albino (meaning it has an albino mutant gene paired with a normal gene). In this breeding, it is 100% certain that the babies are het Tremper albino. It is also 100% certain that the babies are het for some other albino, probably Bell albino.

To get albinos from these babies, you have two choices. You could breed them to a Tremper albino to produce Tremper albinos and normal-looking het Tremper albinos. Or you could breed them to whatever type of albino their father is, which would produce albinos and normal-looking het albinos of that type.

Good luck.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> They are 100% het for TWO kinds of albino.
> 
> To get visual albino offspring, you could:
> 
> ...


thank you again for your help i will indeed buy a bell and a rainwater female and go from there


----------

